# [Android ]real time internet bandwidth management app for individual apps like netlimiter 3



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
For eternity I am searching for an app which can limit the bandwidth for individual app like netlimiter 3 and netbalancer does for windows 

For example if I am having a download speed of 50KBps, I would like what'sapp to use use only  5 Kbps, facebook to 20 ,UC browser to remaining 25KBps, 

Please don't suggest me the apps which limit the data after a predefined limit like 3g watchdog and data traffic monitor ,what I want is an app which can limit the "Speed " each app gobbles (if it's easier explanation )

Please tell me if any app of this sort is there, and whether it's not possible 

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Dec 9, 2014)

Please, seems like nobody have an answer for me, not even "no it's not possible dude"


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 9, 2014)

UndercoveredKnight8492 said:


> Hi everyone,
> For eternity I am searching for an app which can limit the bandwidth for individual app like netlimiter 3 and netbalancer does for windows



Thanks buddy. I also don't know about this. I never thought of this on windows and on android. But I will definitely search for this.
I would definitely suggest you to ask in XDA also. If app is not available, then someone will create it.
I understand what you want. I will search it. But if you find it please tell me also. Some new question. thanks.


It was in rumor before lollipop released.
Google May Build Bandwidth Throttling Feature Into Android


----------



## promo87 (Dec 10, 2014)

Well, I don't think there's still and even if there was then you will need root permission to made this much extreme level of customisation ! I'll be on the look out and will let you know if I came up with anything like this but for now I would say application like this isn't available.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 10, 2014)

You'll need to root phone and use xposed. Limiting data on app is beyond android stock APIs.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 10, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> You'll need to root phone and use xposed. Limiting data on app is beyond android stock APIs.



Have rooted phone, using xposed also. 
And you have not read the thread properly. Its real time bandwidth management.

_*For example if I am having a download speed of 50KBps, I would like  whatsapp to use use only  5 KBps, facebook to 20KBps, UC browser to  remaining 25 KBps*_

Please don't tell me to check setting on wifi router. It's about max allowed speed given per application in android.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone, 
@ amit, I heard it too, and was hopeful that it'd get implemented in lollipop but alas...it never happened 

And if its helpful ,I have root permissions and xposed installed, I am not afraid of tinkering with my gadgets 

BTW ,when I used netlimiter 3 on windows, it created a layer in network adapter settings (a layer above tc /ip layer, or so I think ) so all the data gets through this layer and they were able to manage it from their (that explanation is purely speculation on my part, but I know a protocol is there in network adapter properties ) 

Such applications can be hugely useful in 2g data as well as for not letting a downloader gobble up all the speed, rendering facebook and browsers unusable in 3G 

Thanks everyone for help

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> Have rooted phone, using xposed also.
> And you have not read the thread properly. Its real time bandwidth management.
> 
> _*For example if I am having a download speed of 50KBps, I would like  whatsapp to use use only  5 KBps, facebook to 20KBps, UC browser to  remaining 25 KBps*_
> ...




Exactly 
limiting data on wi fi router is definitely not an option, as it bypass the whole point of discussion 
,and I believe that too is available only on high end routers or using some custom roms, nevertheless it doesn't offer "limiting data on the go"


----------

